# urgent advise



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

please anyone can give any info....me and my wife are abroad...my wife got her redantacy letter one month ago giving her 2 months notice wile still in the first month of her notice we just found out that 2 dayas ago her company sent a letter to inform her bank....does anyone now how long is going to take the bank to freeze her acounts????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why would the bank freeze her account?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

she is been told from HR that this is the practice in UAE...as she has credit cards


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Has she spoken to the bank to re-assure them that she's not leaving and is actively looking for a new position (if she wants to do a runner then it's buying time). 
The bank cannot file a case against her unless she defaults on her credit card payments, I'd pull the money out of the bank today though, just to be sure....


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Has she spoken to the bank to re-assure them that she's not leaving and is actively looking for a new position (if she wants to do a runner then it's buying time).
> The bank cannot file a case against her unless she defaults on her credit card payments, I'd pull the money out of the bank today though, just to be sure....


thank you for the reply ......

no as up to today the bank hasn't receive the letter from her joib.....

the problem is that we are in Europe at the moment and she can only withdraw an amount every day...so we hopping that we are able to get as much as possible before this is happening....we only need 2-3 days to get them out as she is having a new job in EU now.....do you honestly believe that they will give her some time buy saying that?????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Does she have to come back to UAE?
if not then she shouldn't, why take the risk?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Does she have to come back to UAE?
> if not then she shouldn't, why take the risk?


no she doesn't ...the only one coming back is my self as i need to pack our staff and go....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

vagtsio said:


> no she doesn't ...the only one coming back is my self as i need to pack our staff and go....


And the debt ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> no she doesn't ...the only one coming back is my self as i need to pack our staff and go....


Do it then, and pay the debt from abroad....


----------



## sanb1234 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I had also heard that banks in the UAE freeze your bank account if you lose your job. So...does this only happen if you have a credit card from that bank?

Thanks!


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe it's true. There is an article about UAE debt in this week's Time Out. It talks about a guy who was made redundant after just 2 months. Despite talking to the bank and telling them he could still afford to make the payments on the loan for his apartment, they still froze the account. They even stopped him leaving the country to go home for Christmas unless he could provide a guarantor for the loan.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

well in that case we are lucky that we are abroad already....we just need one more day to withdraw my wifes money so fingers crossed that they will not freeze the A/C till tomorrow....after that there will be enough money in for the minimum payment for the next 5-6 months.....

I am really tired of this i have to say...we left England back in September for a better quality of life especialy now that we have a baby but its proved that it wasn't ....

I left a well paid Job back in London that was giving me a 55K a year and now we must start all over again....

anyway as i said we only need one more day so fingers crossed that we will be able to take the money later tonight.....


----------



## cazyindubai (Feb 18, 2009)

sanb1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had also heard that banks in the UAE freeze your bank account if you lose your job. So...does this only happen if you have a credit card from that bank?
> 
> Thanks!


they freeze your account if you have any credit facilities with them. this is to give them enough time to work out what money you owe them. i would pay back the bank and be done with it. you dont want to muck about with the banks. they can pass your debt to an international debt collection agency who can then can go after you in the EU for the debt.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

cazyindubai said:


> they freeze your account if you have any credit facilities with them. this is to give them enough time to work out what money you owe them. i would pay back the bank and be done with it. you dont want to muck about with the banks. they can pass your debt to an international debt collection agency who can then can go after you in the EU for the debt.


not pay back the money is out of the question ....just wanted the money we had to set up our new home....at the end of the day it is only a credit card and there will be left enough money into the A/C for the next 5-6 minimum payments....so technicaly till i stop making any payments i am not in any breach of any credit agreement....i do hope that that is the way they oparate in UAE...


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Try transferring the money by internet banking if the bank has internet bnaking


----------

